# Canyon Iridium Dropper Post



## Andi2001 (14. Oktober 2020)

Servus zusammen,

ich habe seit gestern ein Canyon Torque. Leider schaff ich es nicht das Kabel für die Dropper Post richtig einzusetzen. Ich sollte lt. Anleitung deutlich mehr Spiel haben, ist bei mir jedoch nicht der Fall. (siehe Fotos)
Gibt es hier eine Möglichkeit das Kabel aus der Außenhülle zu bekommen oder muss ein neues rein?

Vielen Dank und vG

Andi


----------



## anf (14. Oktober 2020)

So wie ich das sehe, muss in dem Fall doch nur die Klemmung am Lenkergriff gelöst werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi2001 (14. Oktober 2020)

anf schrieb:


> So wie ich das sehe, muss in dem Fall doch nur die Klemmung am Lenkergriff gelöst werden.


Hallo Anf,

vielen Dank für die Antwort.
Um das Problem zu verdeutlichen der Auszug aus dem Handbuch.
Habe schon versucht durch Lockerung des Griffs etwas mehr Spielraum zu bekommen, aber das ist so fest zugedreht, da geht nichts mehr auf.

VG


----------



## nadl_88 (30. November 2020)

Andi2001 schrieb:


> Hallo Anf,
> 
> vielen Dank für die Antwort.
> Um das Problem zu verdeutlichen der Auszug aus dem Handbuch.
> ...


Hast du das Problem nun gelöst? Ich habe das gleiche Problem gerade...


----------



## Niunnigg (3. Dezember 2020)

nadl_88 schrieb:


> Hast du das Problem nun gelöst? Ich habe das gleiche Problem gerade...
> 
> 
> nadl_88 schrieb:
> ...


Ich habe genau das gleiche Problem, der Bowdenzug hat einfach zu wenig Spiel und an der Stütze kann ich nichts reindrücken, um die Abstände zu verkürzen. Egal wie ich es auch versuche, es ist unmöglich ihn einzusetzen. Am Griff kann ich ihn auch nicht lockern. Wie habt ihr es gelöst? Diese System ist mir auch neu.


----------



## Niunnigg (3. Dezember 2020)

Problem erledigt, das Eindrücken des "bottom Actuator" hat mehr Druck erfordert als ich dachte. Evtl. hat er auch etwas geklemmt. Ich habe mich dann draufgestützt, es gab nach, ich habe es wie bei Punkt 3 fixiert  und siehe da, das kurze Stück Bowdenzug ist knapp reingerutscht.






Dann hatte ich noch kurz das Problem, dass die Stütze immer reingerutscht ist. Das lag aber an zu viel Kabel im Rahmen. Ich habe es straff rausgezogen und alles passt.


----------



## Nicomes (1. Juni 2021)

Das mit dem fixierten klappt bei mir nicht. Hat jemand noch Tipps?


----------



## Soulbiker2019 (16. Juli 2021)

Niunnigg schrieb:


> Problem erledigt, das Eindrücken des "bottom Actuator" hat mehr Druck erfordert als ich dachte.



Leider geht es nur über ein wenig mehr Gewalt. Ich finde auch, dass Canyon hier wesentlich mehr Spielraum hätte gewähren müssen.


----------



## Soulbiker2019 (6. August 2021)

kann evtl. jemand das Gewicht der Canyon Iridium Dropper durchgeben ?


----------



## doconnor99 (23. November 2021)

Ich habe ein ähnliches Problem und frage mich, ob jemand Bilder oder einen Link zum vollständigen Handbuch hat? Ich glaube mein Aktuator ist irgendwie zu weit ausgefahren. Der Aktuator bewegt sich nur nach innen.


----------

